# Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Frozen Diet



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

About a week and a half ago I started switching Preston from kibble to NV Instinct Chicken formula. He LOVES it!!!! He always turned his nose up to his kibble (Orijen Fish) and he gobbles this up. I'm still mixing a bit of Orijen in with it. 

A couple of days ago he started biting his feet:mellow:. I'm assuming that he is allergic to something in this food, possibly the chicken. However, he's had chicken before but never as his main diet. 

Any guesses. I could try the beef or bison.

*Ingredients
*Chicken, Raw Ground Chicken Bone, Turkey, Turkey Liver, Turkey Heart, Apples, Carrots, Butternut Squash, Ground Flaxseeds, Montmorillonite Clay, Chicken Eggs, Broccoli, Lettuce, Spinach, Dried Kelp, Apple Cider Vinegar, Parsley, Honey, Salmon Oil, Olive Oil, Blueberries, Alfalfa Sprouts, Persimmons, Duck Eggs, Pheasant Eggs, Quail Eggs, Inulin, Rosemary, Sage, Clove


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If he's never had a problem with chicken before, I wouldn't assume it's the food. Inhaled/environmental allergies are much more common than food allergies. Nor sure about California, but Fall brings all sorts of new things to be allergic to on the East coast!

Not sure if this is true, but I'd heard that chewing on the feet is more a sign of environmental allergies.

It wouldn't hurt to switch to a different formula. NV suggests rotating foods anyway, I think.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Ahhhh, very good point! My husband is having horrible allergies now and I am on meds for a sinus infection. Sometimes we overlook the obvious.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I have heard that a lot of dogs are allergic to chicken given its overuse. I started out using Nature's Variety when I first started feeding raw but have since changed to Paw Naturaw which is by far better quality and all organic. Chicken is often contaminated with hormones and antibiotics unless it is organic and free range.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Shoni has done really well on NV Instinct raw. I've had him on it for about 4 mo. I rotate chicken, beef and lamb, and will eventually use all of them. The only 'problem' is he has gained too much weight. He was eating 2 medallions a day with a 1/4 cup of dry food--that he only actually ate occasionally.

He gained 2 lb.!!!! :blink:

I've cut it down to 1 1/2 medallions a day, and only putting out an 1/8 cup of dry, that he doesn't eat every day. He also gets about a tsp. of yogurt and his Missing Link supplement. That's it, except for about 6-8 cheerios and a couple of Buddy Biscuits treats (the tiny ones). I've had him cut back for month and he is not loosing very much so far. It seems like such a small amount for him to eat, I really don't want to cut back to 1 medallion! He was perfect weight at 6-7 lb. Then up to 9!! The vet says he isn't really obese because he can feel his ribs (if you try hard!). But I don't want him chubby. I'd like to see him a more lean 'fit'. :blush: More exercise would be good but he won't walk around the block. He'll go about half way and sits! If we are camping he walks, but I guess thinks it is stupid to just walk down the street! :w00t:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

NV is what my vet recommended, but I will try that when Aolani finishes up the food he is on right now: Orijen 6 fish for breakfast and Dr. Harveys with a protein for dinner.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Shoni is a guy after my own heart-a true couch potato. I'll have to watch Preston's weight because he reallly loves this stuff! I'm sure Aoloni will thank you when you switch him!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll have to try the NV with Bailey...I've been giving him Stella & Chewy's dehydrated raw sometimes and he seems to like it...but then again, he loves to eat any and every thing in sight!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Preston didn't like dehydrated raw food. Bailey would probably like the frozen food.


----------

